# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SPLIT- sajam gusti, dio "majka i dijete"

## zrinka

mozete nas potraziti na sajmu gusti, od 13.-17.4.
stand diejlimo s klubom trudnica i roditelja split, a  nalazi nam se u hali H2, mozete pokupiti rodine materijale, kupiti rodine majice, upoznati se s radom udruge....

vidimo se!  :Smile: 

napominjem da klub trudnica i roditelja split ima radionicu o dojenju u nedjelju na sajamu, u 11 sati a dr. grkovic, danas u 17 sati, takodjer radionicu o dojenju drzi u sklopu sajma...

----------


## MajaMajica

> vidimo se!

----------


## zrinka

podizem  :Smile:

----------


## trinity

jedna Maja je jučer svratila na štand i pitala me za zrinku...da nije to možda bila MajaMajica?  :Smile:

----------


## MajaMajica

daaaaaaaaaa...to sam bila ja! :D doću opet i sve vas 8)   :Kiss:

----------


## trinity

> daaaaaaaaaa...to sam bila ja! :D doću opet i sve vas 8)


kad si došla i rekla "ja sam Maja" počela sam si vrtit film u glavi "maja, maja, maja...." i taman kad sam pomislila da si to možda ti, već ste otišle dalje...  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

eeee
radim ujutro pa ne mogu biti na sajmu  :Sad: 
aj dodji u subotu ujutro

----------


## MajaMajica

a jeste popodne tamo? mi smo jučer izletile s posla (akreditirat se i napravit brzinski đir)..u subotu ja radim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zrinka

da, samo ne znam kad i koliko
ali u nedjelju ujutro imamo radionicu o dojenju koju organiozira klub trudnica, pa dodji bar tad  :Smile:

----------


## MajaMajica

moja mama živi na pazdigradu, tako da sam ja ustvari svako popodne tamo makar na pola sata..znači vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## anaviktorija

ja sam danas popodne  :Smile:

----------


## brane

ja sam bila jucer i vidjela se a zrinkom....stand je super...bilo bi lijepo poslikat pa svima ga pokazat...

----------


## MajaMajica

ja sam napokon bila i upoznala cure, svima šaljem   :Kiss:  
posebno im poljubac šalje Luce!  :Wink:   :Laughing:  
hoće bit koja slika?

----------


## zrinka

i meni je bilo jako drago vidjeti cure s foruma  :Smile: 
upoznala sam i nine s foruma  :Smile: 
i majumajicu  :Smile:

----------


## Angel

Doći ćemo i mi!
Vidimo se, cure.

----------


## zrinka

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/20050415/split05.asp





> SAJAM NA ŽNJANU O MAJCI I DJETETU
> Škola dojenja u novom rodilištu
> Doktorica Irena Zakarija-Grković, specijalist obiteljske medicine i akreditirana konzultantica za medicinu dojenja, u srijedu je u sklopu posebne cjeline Sajma "Gušti", "Majke i dijete", održala predavanje pod nazivom "Dojenje - dar prirode". Trenutačno jedini specijalist medicine dojenja u Hrvatskoj, i sama majka troje djece, doktorica Zakarija-Grković, majkama i trudnicama, među ostalim, je objasnila pravilnu tehniku dojenja, te ih je upoznala s mogućim problemima.
> — Bilo bi idealno kad bi se u sklopu novog rodilišta otvorila Klinika za dojenje, a dr. Ivica Tadin je pokazao interes za takav projekt. No, sljedeće godine namjeravam otvoriti referentni centar za polaganje ispita za stjecanje kvalifikacije stručnjaka za dojenje — kazala je Zakarija-Grković.
> Posjetitelji Sajma se, osim edukacije, mogu upoznati s radom udruge Roda, te Udruge trudnica i roditelja Split, koja od veljače ove godine u suradnji s Ministarstvom obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti provodi projekt "Znanjem do poroda bez straha". U sklopu tog projekta na Sajmu će u nedjelju u 11 sati volonteri Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split održati predavanje "Kako dojiti i njegovati svoju bebu".
> 
> Tanja ZEBIĆ

----------

